# (너) 또 왔니?



## Welton

안녕하세요.
What does the phrase above mean?


----------



## maghanish2

I believe that it means "Did you come again", but I cannot be sure.
도움이 됬으면 좋겠어요!


----------



## ilydork

Yes, "Did you come again" works. Also: "You're here again?"
너  또 왔니 sounds a little bit negative, but all depends on context.


----------



## Welton

정말 감사합니다!


----------

